# Is there an ideal age for a pup's first groom? Does this program s



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is just about 4 1/2 months old. What would you all say is the "ideal" age to take them for their first grooming?

There's a groomer near me that does this in a 4 part program with new puppy clients--the first time:
1st visit--10-25 minutes pup spends time in a crate & on table w/ lots of attention & some treats
2nd visit--Same as 1 but with light brushing and handling
3rd visit-- brush, trim & tip or file nails
4th visit--full groom

This sounds like a nice plan. What do you all think? It's more costly than, let's say, Petco, etc., but it might be worth the expense.

I'm also worried about them putting him in a crate--Ollie has never been in one, basically. He sleeps in one with the door OPEN in his x-pen. I only did that because I happened to have a crate from when I owned Cam and I thought Ollie would like a little semi-enclosed space w/in his e-pen to sleep in at night.

Also, does he need a bordatella (sp?) shot? I waived that one initially because I didn't think he needed it only for grooming. We don't plan on boarding him any time soon. What do you think about that?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't know what age is ideal, the plan sounds nice though, a good way to acclimate him to the groomer. I go back and forth on the bortella thing. Bella's is scheduled for two weeks from now and I made the appointment even though I'm not sure about it so I can talk with the vet about it. I'm stumped. On one hand, Bella is never boarded, she does not play with other dogs, and she stays indoors unless she's on the end of a leash or in my backyard. On the other, my groomer has four dogs and Bella is groomed once a week. Bella is either on the grooming table or in the sink getting her bath while she's there (the groomer works from home), so technically she doesn't come into direct contact with the other dogs. Sorry for rambling, you're definitely not alone with this quesiton though. Bella is five and I'm still confused about vaccinations. Next time I go I'm bringing all of her records, and all of the info I've printed out about vacc.'s and I guess I'll just talk it out with the vet. (Ollie is SO cute!)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think most groomers require bordatella so it's not really your choice if you plan on having Ollie professionally groomed. Anywhere there is "dog traffic", kennel cough can be a problem. My neighbor's Labs both got a terrible case of kennel cough from the public dog park. She sure learned her lesson the hard (and expensive!) way!

That plan sounds great to me. Taking things slow and easy and having it be a positive experience can set Ollie up for a good attitude about groomers for the rest of his life.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

bordetella is transmitted in the air..they dont need direct contact to get it.. but it is up to the groomer if it is required or not



that groomer sounds like it has a great plan though


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

My groomer doesn't require it, but Perri still gets the vaccination for it. I really think you should--better to be safe than sorry. I've volunteerd in shelters where I've heard dogs with kennel cough--it sounds pretty miserable for them.

As far as the groomer you found, that sounds absolutely wonderful! Maybe you could try putting him in a crate first to see how he does? Make it a fun thing with a special treat, ect... Even if he's not good at home he might be okay at the groomers--you know how they're always better for them anyway LOL. If he really doesn't like it or get used to it, you'll probably have to be there to pick him up as soon as he's done so he won't have to wait in one. Oh and his age sounds fine to me--Perri started going at 4 months right after he'd had all of his shots.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

That program sounds great. I don't know about the whole shot thing? Listen to Dr. J







I would say. I can't wait to see first grooming pics after it happens. Ollie is such a cute little munchkin!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Bucky was 11 weeks old when we got him. He was groomed for the first time about 2 months later. The reason I took him was because his nails really needed clipping and Greg and I were both too chicken to do it. He had it done twice previously to my taking him to the groomer's, by the vet, when we took him in for shots. Sadie was 10 weeks old when we got her and she went to the groomers about a month later. My groomer does not require bordetella vaccines, only rabies. We do get bordatella vaccines for both dogs. We take them to PetSmart, for walks and to Home Depot and places that other dogs are, or have been and so we do it for their protection. I don't know if this is the way all vets do it, but our's uses a liquid that she puts up their nose.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I would give the bordettella (oops sp?).
My new Holly came with hers already administered. 
Our groomer said the bordetella is going around alot lately, also I would definitly make sure he has all his shots, regardless of what they at the groomers request.
Ollie is looking more handsome and STILL puppish everyday!!!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I was told you should get them in as soon as you can to start getting them used to it. Moxie was around 4.5 months I think. She had all her shots including the one you asked about. I had to bring her vet printout to show she was up to date with shots. The man who groomed Moxie shows dogs (not Maltese) and did really well with her. I brought her to Petco to give them a try. He ended up calling Tammy at TaJon b/c he was so impressed with Moxie and new of Tammy. LOL

Anyway... Moxie was fine being there for a few hours and even kept her bow in for me to see. She knocked it when we got home though. LOL


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I would definitely recommend getting the bordetella shot. As Dr J said, it is transmitted through the air. The pup would not even need to be in the same room at the same time as an infected dog, and it can be transmitted on your clothes if you come in contact with an infected dog. It is extremely contagious. You can get the nasal or the regular shot, and I usually re booster Mickey every 6 months, but only bc he comes to work with me a lot.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> bordetella is transmitted in the air..they dont need direct contact to get it.. but it is up to the groomer if it is required or not
> 
> 
> 
> that groomer sounds like it has a great plan though[/B]


thanks for clearing that up, I didn't know it was transmitted by air, looks like I will keep that appt!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=319700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, I got it done today, actually. Well, Ollie got it done, I should say. He's kind of sleepy now--resting. He needs a booster in one month.

I scheduled his 1st grooming appt. for the 1st week of Feb. and the full groom can be as soon as we get the other 2 intro appts in--maybe two weeks later. And you can watch the grooming if you want--they are behind glass doors. AND they have some kind of state-of-the art whirlpool bath thingy that is supposed to get them super clean. Should be interesting!


----------



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello camfan....please go see my posting in health about fifi and bordatella....unless you already did? I think I reacll seeing your answer, but not too sure anymore. We are waiting impatiently for the anti. to kick in...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Ollie is just about 4 1/2 months old. What would you all say is the "ideal" age to take them for their first grooming?
> 
> There's a groomer near me that does this in a 4 part program with new puppy clients--the first time:
> 1st visit--10-25 minutes pup spends time in a crate & on table w/ lots of attention & some treats
> ...


Pam Koko had his first groom at 4 months, the full works and my groomer said he was really good. I had done some face washing and combing etc myself prior so he was used to the handling and she said that was good because he didn't mind at all when she did his face.
Scooby hates being crated at home but for some reason he never complains at the groomer's when put in one









I would definately get the Bordtella done they can pick it up at the groomer too and most groomers prefer that all dogs have it. Koko and Scooby both have the nasal spray one, there was no ill effect with either so I am happy to have it done just to be on the safe side


----------

